# Anal Gland Issues/Removal



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Does anyone else 's golden have anal gland issues?

Sasha has had ongoing off and on anal gland infections and they seem to always be full. I have tried giving pumpkin, bran etc. He doesn't have diarrhea or any problem defecating. He's been on antibiotics several times and the vet gave us a spray to use on his bottom because it looks sore. He chews and licks alot.

I would consider having the glands removed when he is neutered but I am worried about problems resulting from that. Like lack of defecation control! He is only one!

I have never had a golden with this problem!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Just called our vet and made an appointment for a check this afternoon. We'll talk to our vet about the best treatment. She did tell me that anal gland removal is VERY expensive ($800 or more) They said allergies can cause the seasonal itchy issues but his seem to fill up so fast!

Does anyone know if neutering helps? He'll be neutered in Jan!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't have any advice but I hope there is a solution that is not so invasive for him!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

me too. Thanks Chris!! Hope to get some vet advice here too!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Chloe seems to have an issue with hers and she also has some allergies. We were shown by our vet how to express them ourselves, it's actually not as terrible as I thought. It's still pretty gross but much easier than taking her in every couple of weeks. I've heard horror stories about anal gland removal surgery....I'm not sure I would risk it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

Just googled=maybe Sasha not being neutered has something to do with it.
Google


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would only ever remove anal glands if they are constantly getting infected (which is a huge mess and something that I would never want a pup to go through even once). We have this one yorkie who always has an infected anal gland. He usually comes in once to twice a week so we can infuse the anal gland with an antibiotic. The only reason we haven't removed his is because he is very old and has a heart condition.

Anyway, I don't think just because they are always full is a reason to remove them. Also, an infection does not equal just an anal gland that needs to be expressed. An infected anal gland will usually be full of pus and blood.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Rainheart said:


> Also, an infection does not equal just an anal gland that needs to be expressed. An infected anal gland will usually be full of pus and blood.


That's what our vet said too. Chloe's have never been infected, she just doesn't seem to express them naturally as well as other dogs or they fill up faster.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, anal gland removal surgery has become a common surgery but it is the LAST resort.
Have you tried to express them yourself? 
I had two goldens that had problems with their anal glands at an early age, both of which I had started off with feeding Iams dog food. Once I changed the dog food, neither of the two had any more problems. Maybe it is a dietary problem in your case also? 
I think seeing the vet about it is certainly a good idea.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barkley had full anal sacs his entire life with us. In his case it wasn't a food allergy, because he had none (and he was tested), but environmental pollens confirmed by allergy testing. Sometimes we could go a month between expressions, other times 2 weeks. His were never infected, he never had issues with bowel movements, pumpkin, bran and other "stimulants" weren't helpful. Acupuncture seemed to help, but didn't eliminate the problem. We had a very long discussion about the anal sac removal surgery with his vet and she highly discouraged it. The risks are great if botched--permanent nerve damage and incontinence, possibly lifelong pain. It would need to be done by an experienced surgeon, and not a regular vet. We decided the risks were too great. Since we live close to our veterinary clinic we elected to have them expressed, with the fluid checked each time for infection. 

I'll be happy to discuss with you by PM or email if you like, but I'd strongly discourage removal at Sasha's young age unless you get your vets and a specialists recommendation--and even then I'd worry that it could be risking lifelong problems for him.

There is another recent thread on this in the puppy section http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/104982-anal-gland-questions.html


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I was misunderstood. He has been to the vet MANY times with full anal glands and several times they have been inflamed and infected(I don't know if this is just one or both)
We are going to the vet today so we plan to have a discussion with the vet. I don't really want to do it myself but if it will help Sasha, I will.

He is being neutered at 16 months in Jan. Maybe that will also help.

He has been on Nature's Variety Salmon food since a puppy. All of our dogs have done well on this. I don't really want to change food unless I have to. It's the only food Gunner can eat due to allergies. I'll see if adding pumpkin daily will help. He does not have problems going and neither hard stools or diarrhea.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> I think I was misunderstood. He has been to the vet MANY times with full anal glands and several times they have been inflamed and infected(I don't know if this is just one or both)
> We are going to the vet today so we plan to have a discussion with the vet. I don't really want to do it myself but if it will help Sasha, I will.
> 
> He is being neutered at 16 months in Jan. Maybe that will also help.
> ...


I just edited my post with the link when you were posting. I'd give it more time--at least wait to see if he outgrows it. We didn't have luck with the pumpkin. It's probably too soon to know if Sasha has environmental allergies, but anal sac issues may not be related to food but to pollens in the air. I'm glad you are discussing with your vet and I still stand by the recommendation you get a specialist's opinion before doing anything.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks so much for the referral to the other thread Anne!!! One poster said their golden was on salmon oil. Sasha eats salmon food plus get salmon oil!!! Maybe that's it!!! I'll drop the salmon oil additive and see if that helps!!

I would only have considered the removal as a last resort and because he is so young would not see that as an option.

His do not smell at all! and it isn't a big issue except he starts chewing the fur around his bottom and I don't want him to be in pain..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Maybe it's a function of too much salmon. 

Barkley's vet really discouraged the surgery because it's so delicate with so many nerves in that area. One mistake or slip and your dog is wearing diapers for the rest of his life and possibly left with nerve pain. After hearing that we just decided to deal with it. We started acupuncture shortly after and it helped him increase the time by a week or two between expressions, but it never went away. One good thing about having a vet doing the expressions is when they get older they can check for anal growths/cancers while they do it. Right after Barkley was diagnosed with hemagiosarcoma we brought him in for an expression and his vet's face dropped when she felt a new growth. She was pretty certain it was an adenocarcinoma but since we already had a terminal diagnosis with the hemangio we didn't pursue biopsy of that growth. 

Our vet also cautioned us about letting groomers express them, because if they don't do them correctly it could also cause chronic issues.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I know it would be a pain to change his food, but I would highly consider it (not because the food he's on is bad, it just might not be the right one for HIM). Definitely drop the oil for a little while and give a decent amount of pumpkin daily. I hope things get better for his poor bum!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope things went well at the vet and you received some good suggestions. Gunner scoots every couple of weeks or so. I usually have the vet check him when we are there. Never has any infection but usually are full. I have never given him pumpkin but he has had shredded wheat.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I know somebody whose (spayed) female golden had to have the surgery done. In her case, I think her anal glands kept getting infected and were painful for her. 

^ It wasn't the same as being unable to release them normally. We had that problem with our Sammy.

I don't honestly remember when they stopped being a problem for him. He generally would be fine for a few months and then he would release them by licking/scooting. Or we'd have to take him in to the vet to have them emptied. :yuck:

I think it just became less of an issue as he got older. For a long time though his nickname was fish butt.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just emailed you a 2006 anal gland article from WDJ-- maybe it will have some ideas.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The glands were full but not infected. They don't smell at all.He didn't think the salmon oil was the issue but of course agreed I could drop it and see. He also didn't think neutering would affect it but we'll see how that goes to when he gets neutered in Jan. The vet thinks it could be allergies... the problem seems to come and go.

The vet did say he would teach Dan how to express them so we don't have to come in every two weeks. We would still have our vet check him regularly. Our vet and techs even say we are their most regular patients between Gunnie and Sasha!! I want to get rid that title!!

I don't want to change his food unless it's a last resort. Their coats are glorious on the salmon food. of course not right now since Gunner blew his coat!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, removal is a last resort... however, my husband and his fellow vets in their practice do it with success. In fact, my husband has threatened Mick with anal sac removal as he lets them go whenever. Tiki is dealing with an anal sac infection right now... her first ever and she is over seven. We recommend adding fiber, but if the secretion is thick like toothpaste, nothing will push it out.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My sister learned to do it on her American Cockers.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We have a golden who boards with us, Lexi, who had a very successful surgery.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Our vet said today the secretions were normal, last time they were very thick.
I'm going to keep adding the bran and do pumpkin and see how it goes.
Thanks everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope discontinuing salmon oil helps. It would be an easy fix and definetly worth a try.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My chihuahua Rascal had to have his anal glands removed.At first Rascal had a abscess in his right anal gland the vets tryed to fixed it but it didn't work. Both anal glands were messed up and not working and the vets said that they will keep getting abscesses. The vets reccomended me to get them removed, I think it cost me around $600 australian dollars to get them removed.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So was Rascal OK afterward?


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

My boy's anal gland issues were made worse by the addition of a fish oil capsule. I always thought that was weird.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Well we'll see. I dropped the fish ol but he's still eating salmon food. I really don't want to change food but I will if that's the only way to clear this up.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Debles said:


> So was Rascal OK afterward?


Yes Rascal was fine afterward. I had to bath his bottom in warm salty water to keep clean and he was on antibiotics for about a week. His sitches got removed about 10 days later. He recoved well but now if you say to him check your bum he runs with tail between his legs lol. Altho about 2 months after his anal glands were removed he got a bowel infection which was caused by him eatting things he shouldn't eat.


----------



## MuddyMedows InfiniteLimit (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a 6 month old Golden who I'm having the same problems with. I have had many dogs, mostly outdoor dogs, during my childhood but I never knew that THIS kind of problem could happen to dogs! Especially to one so young. I have had to get Ava's glands expressed 3 times in the last month approximately.

AvA's glands according to my vet have never been infected. I feed her "Life's Abundance" dog food which has a good source of fiber in it. Aside from this recurring issue she is absolutely healthy for a 6 month old pup. I had her spayed when she was 5 months old. Three days before her surgery, I had to have her glands expressed for the first time. Three weeks later I had to have it done again and then two weeks proceeding that. 
With the most current occurrence, instead of allowing the vet assistant(s) to do their "outpatient procedure," I made an appointment to speak directly with my vet. Despite her glands not being infected, the vet suggested trying an antibiotic called Clindamycin and an injectable steroid called Vetalog. She said her left gland was empty, but the right gland was full. Honestly, I'm not even sure what the steroid is suppose to do. I know I asked the vet, but I already forgot her answer... =/ 

I'm really hoping that this antibiotic will help get rid of any bacteria and resolve this issue. $20 every 2-3 weeks adds up over time! And it frustrates and upsets me because it makes me feel like I am doing something wrong...(even though I know that I'm not.) But I have promised myself and my pup, that if it happens again, I will learn how to express them myself.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

MuddyMedows InfiniteLimit said:


> I have a 6 month old Golden who I'm having the same problems with. I have had many dogs, mostly outdoor dogs, during my childhood but I never knew that THIS kind of problem could happen to dogs! Especially to one so young. I have had to get Ava's glands expressed 3 times in the last month approximately.
> 
> AvA's glands according to my vet have never been infected. I feed her "Life's Abundance" dog food which has a good source of fiber in it. Aside from this recurring issue she is absolutely healthy for a 6 month old pup. I had her spayed when she was 5 months old. Three days before her surgery, I had to have her glands expressed for the first time. Three weeks later again I had to have it done again and then two weeks after that.
> The most current occurrence, instead of allowing the vet assistant(s) do their "outpatient procedure," I made an appointment to speak directly with the vet. Despite her glands not being infected, the vet suggested trying an antibiotic. She said her left gland was empty, but the right gland was full.
> ...


You may want to consider changing her food. That might help her out, even if you are feeding her a high quality food, it doesn't always sit well with them. She could have a food allergy. Sometimes anal glands can also be associated with environmental allergies.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had on going problems with both dogs and cats. Had the surgery done once before I knew how risky it was, would never want to do it again. I have had really good luck doing a monthly "Pulse". That is where you give them antibiotics for the first 5 days of every month. I used Baytril. I think after about a year in all of the cases, we were able to stop. Most Vet's are usually willing to try this for at least 2-3 months. I think allergies are the major culprit . A dog gets itchy from allergies, scoots it's butt on the ground (where it can also pick up a fox tail) The AS get inflamed and then infected from all the scooting. Poor Bae Lee had hers removed and still scooted until we got her allergies (and thyroid) under control.


----------



## MuddyMedows InfiniteLimit (Feb 16, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> You may want to consider changing her food. That might help her out, even if you are feeding her a high quality food, it doesn't always sit well with them. She could have a food allergy. Sometimes anal glands can also be associated with environmental allergies.


She has been fed this food ever since she could eat dry food. Her breeder feeds all of her dogs the same food and so I continued with the same food. I did move apartments... and the time frame with my move does fit when this issue arose. So maybe environmental allergies could be what its associated with. I went from a city apartment to a house with lots of land, pond with a few ducks and geese, trees, and deer who like to poop all over the yard.
Thanks!


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I've posted on this problem before, but this is worth an update. My Hunter is prone to hot spots, dry itchy skin and anal gland issues. I have had him on this diet for months and all issues have been resolved: Wellness lamb with salmon (green bag), DISCONTINUE ALL FISH OIL SUPPLEMENTS WHICH OVER-LUBRICATE BOWEL MOVEMENTS (they cannot express on their own); add bran cereal to kibble once a day(low sugar, 60 calories per 3/4 cup serving); one biotin capsule (5,000 mcg per capsule) with morning and evening meal (supplement for skin and coat - does wonders for itching and coat is gorgeous!). After much trial and error, I found this to be the answer to all of Hunter's issues. I ran it by our wonderful vets (Mr. and Mrs.) and they said if we are having success with it - keep it up. We are going on 6 months with no hot spots, itching/biting skin or anal gland issues with Hunter. Needless to say, baby Golden brother Mako is on the same diet!


----------

